# 2013 Show us your freaky hop cones.



## pilgrimspiss (24/2/14)

Didnt want to post this under 'plantations' as its straight bragging rights. Show us your largest singular hop cone. Year and type. Scale in photo would be good. This is my largest hop cone from a first year challenger. 'Not my hand' btw, but the Mrs hands make other things look bigger too!!


----------



## Camo6 (24/2/14)

Looks like it's been fluffed. ;-)


----------



## MHB (24/2/14)

When I first opened the thread and took a glance at the picture my first thought was - so what typical Chinook cone.
Then read that its a Challenger, well it purports to be Challenger but it sure as hell looks like a Chinook cone to me.
Mark
Typical Challenger on left and Chinook on right


----------



## stakka82 (24/2/14)

My chinnok look a lot more like the left than the right!


----------



## mckenry (24/2/14)

I have a strange thing happening to my 'old' hops. I call them old, because they got away, under the fence and into the neighbours yard. I offered to dig them out, but she is a strange one - not going to get into it here. Anyway, they have been left neglected for 3 years. They just die and start again each year. I can see this years (just out of reach!) that have run up a tree in the neighbours yard. The cones are a beautiful sight right now, but some of them have this little 'chain' kind of growth hanging down from them. They are not bines, They look more like a plaited piece of leather, but made of hops?? Very hard to explain and I'll try to photograph them tomorrow if no-one knows what this is. They look like a girls necklace almost, but light green like the cone material, not like the darker green the bine is. Any ideas? Google images isnt helping, but maybe because I dont know the right term for this 'growth'


----------



## hoppy2B (27/2/14)

Golding cone from my first year growing hops which was 2 years ago.


----------



## BottloBill (27/2/14)

mckenry said:


> I have a strange thing happening to my 'old' hops. I call them old, because they got away, under the fence and into the neighbours yard. I offered to dig them out, but she is a strange one - not going to get into it here. Anyway, they have been left neglected for 3 years. They just die and start again each year. I can see this years (just out of reach!) that have run up a tree in the neighbours yard. The cones are a beautiful sight right now, but some of them have this little 'chain' kind of growth hanging down from them. They are not bines, They look more like a plaited piece of leather, but made of hops?? Very hard to explain and I'll try to photograph them tomorrow if no-one knows what this is. They look like a girls necklace almost, but light green like the cone material, not like the darker green the bine is. Any ideas? Google images isnt helping, but maybe because I dont know the right term for this 'growth'


Morphing


----------



## gunbrew (13/3/14)

Two Williamette hops to add to the freak thread.


----------

